

Memo: Open-source note-taking software with hack value - unixguy
http://www.getmemo.org/

======
SwellJoe
I keep a list in a text file, often kept open in vim. I don't know that this
improves the workflow of that, though it might provide some organizational
benefits for a large list, maybe?

That said, it's always nice to see new simple command line utilities, and it's
amusing to see that now ideas are moving from the web to the command line,
instead of the reverse (kinda; but it seems like todo list apps are a thing
that became hugely popular with web frameworks; org-mode has existed for a
long time, and I remember a clever awk-based note taking app a few years ago,
that I never ended up making use of because it was something new to learn, but
there have been like a million todo list apps on the web). For years, there
was a truism that the secret to success on the web was to pick some popular
UNIX service and make a web version of it.

If it were somehow integrated with bash completion, instead of using IDs, I
might think more seriously about it. i.e.:

    
    
        memo -d "Fix log<tab>"
    

Which completes to the memo named "Fix log file rotation problem on srv1", for
example. Having to list the items, find the ID of the one I want (I currently
have about 60 items in my notes file, and while regex search makes it easier,
it's still a multi-step process that's slower and more tedious than /Fix
log<enter>dd in vim. Tab completion would make it one step in memo.

~~~
nvr82
I'm the author of Memo.

First of all it's nice to see Memo here in Hacker News. Memo started simply
because I wanted note taking program for the command line. I never thought
that it will become fairly popular as it is now.

Your bash completion is actually a great idea. I will start implementing it in
the near future. It shouldn't be too hard to do and it will Memo much more
nice to use. Thanks!

------
edwinnathaniel
Wow, talk about perfect timing!

I've been thinking of writing a cross-platform desktop-app for a while but
lately I realized that there are only 2 stable cross-platform UI: CLI and
HTML/CSS/JS. Because of that, I'm planning to spend a year using FreeBSD and
to limit myself only to use CLI tools, Emacs, and Chrome (I definitely will
limit the usage of Chrome as well).

I wanted to test the idea of "Focus" by eliminating distraction.

I noticed a few patterns of _NIX tools: . <something>rc for personal
configuration, .<something> (folder) for local data, and a few other things
that I forgot. Can anyone recommend books/references for writing classic _NIX
tools? (C, best practices, effective-java-like book, POSIX compliant,
utilizing build tools, x86/x64, etc).

~~~
nvr82
This book is pretty nice and interesting. Written by Eric Raymond.
[http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/)

------
jschulenklopper
Reminds me of todo.txt, a rather popular and similar CLI for task management
storing the todos in a plain text file as well - see
[http://todotxt.com/](http://todotxt.com/). It has been around since 2009,
with source code at [https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-
cli](https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli).

Todo.txt also has iOS and Android apps, possibly connecting to a shared task
file in a Dropbox.

------
leni536
Some use cases are todo tasks but I think devtodo is much better for that. The
default options are not harder than memo's but it's more featureful for todo
managing (priorities, tree like todos).

It's still useful for really, memos, for things that are already done on a
given date.

------
mkesper
Hmm, what's the hack value? Org-
mode([http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)) pretty sure will beat this.

~~~
toddan
Well its C so you do not need an whole operating system to use it(emacs). Also
why the bashing? The author of this program has made something that is useful
and that is a concrete project, its not an blog post about making a todo list
in node.js.

------
patcon
Does this use the todo.txt standard format?

~~~
dufferzafar
Uh, No. It has a different format. Described here:
[http://www.getmemo.org/dev.html](http://www.getmemo.org/dev.html)

------
imcn
Really cool! What about Google Tasks integration?

